# Punches



## STA25UCKS (Sep 2, 2020)

Is there a way to view your past clock ins/outs? I know on Kronos but that only has the previous & current pay period totals. I'm looking for maybe 2-3 weeks prior if possible. TIA


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2020)

At the store only.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 3, 2020)

Like @Hardlinesmaster said you can only do that at the store.

Log on to Workbench
Quick Links
MyTime Self Service
View My Timecard


----------



## STA25UCKS (Sep 6, 2020)

Ty guys!❤️


----------

